# McINTOSH MCC446 6 CHANNEL FOR SALE



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my personal amp.If interested PM me.
I cant get a click link to work so the item # is 321049269633
I will do $750 on this forum.
Thanks,
Randy.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

McIntosh MCC446 6CHANNEL RARE Old School Amplifier | eBay


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

price drop to $700 for DIY members.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I also have a Hifonics Olympus VIII on Ebay and an Orion Xtreme 400.4
Make me an offer on the MAC and the Olympus.
check out my other items


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

bump


----------

